# New saw!



## HitchC&L (Nov 13, 2009)

Were cutting a new tractor road on the farm to a spot that were going to build a cabin. Were also clearing a few acres for more field space.

Our 210 is probably about 5 or 6 years old now, and at the time we bought it, it was all we needed, the plans were just cutting brush and small trees to manage the property.

Since then, I have ventured out starting a construction and landscaping business, and dad has gotten more ideas for land clearing, and this road and whatnot, so the 210 is now too small for what we need.

We ordered a 460 on tuesday , and picked it up today. We got the 25" bar, we wanted a 20" as well for regular cutting, but they were out of stock today. We ended up paying 780 with the larger bar, I think we got a good deal.

Im going out tomorrow morning and doing some more clearing, I dont think Im going to NEED the new saw on what Ill be cutting tomorrow, but I have a feeling Its going to come out. 

:greenchainsaw:


----------



## josh1981 (Nov 13, 2009)

sweet saw man. I am going to get the same one soon. I got a new 361 a few weeks ago but I need bigger now. I also have a 180 and will be restoring a 025.

Where in VT? I lived across from burlington in NY.


----------



## TreEmergencyB (Nov 13, 2009)

yep yep your gonna love that 460 when you get a 20" bar on it. hehe


----------



## HitchC&L (Nov 13, 2009)

josh1981 said:


> sweet saw man. I am going to get the same one soon. I got a new 361 a few weeks ago but I need bigger now. I also have a 180 and will be restoring a 025.
> 
> Where in VT? I lived across from burlington in NY.



I live in White River Junction, about an hour and a half south of burlington, my fathers farm is in Saxtons River, another 45 minutes south. My mother went, and my girlfriend goes to school in burlington at UVM. 




> yep yep your gonna love that 460 when you get a 20" bar on it. hehe



Am I not going to love it with the 25?


----------



## josh1981 (Nov 13, 2009)

nice. burlington is a beautiful city. plenty to do there.

UVM is a great college. My father went there as a young man.

You will love it with 25 inch bar.


----------



## TreEmergencyB (Nov 14, 2009)

yep i have a 28 for mine and it pulls it just fine

if im bored cutting firewood i might put the 20 on it for a lil more smile 

if i had a 660 i would run a 16 on my 361 20" 460 and 28 the 660


----------



## lumberjack333 (Nov 15, 2009)

Those 460s are pretty gutsy saws, was dropping some trees at my brother-in-laws new place and used his for the day... chain was a little dull but I could tell with a sharp one on the 20" bar it'd rip pretty good. Close to a 441 I'd think, little more umph though.


----------



## josh1981 (Nov 15, 2009)

lumberjack333 said:


> Those 460s are pretty gutsy saws, was dropping some trees at my brother-in-laws new place and used his for the day... chain was a little dull but I could tell with a sharp one on the 20" bar it'd rip pretty good. Close to a 441 I'd think, little more umph though.



man I cannot wait to get mine this week!

tell your bro in law to go get a dremel and some stihl dremel sharpen bits. And get some hand files too!


----------



## bulldoglover (Nov 16, 2009)

Hey hitch, welcome to AS! WRJ, my wife works at the VA Hospital there. Hope to see you around, let us know how that saw cuts. Its next on my wish list.


----------



## BlackenedTimber (Nov 17, 2009)

I just put a 20" on the 066 (usually run 32" and 36" bars on the 066) cause the local Stihl dealer (which is actually a John Deere dealer who stocks very little Stihl gear...) doesn't make chains on premesis, and only stocks up to 20" chains. Since I have not really had a need for the longer bars in SE Oklahoma, I figured I would try out a 20" on the 066. I only have two saws with me down here, and the other is an MS200T.

All I can say is, MAN, that saw is a beast with that itty bitty 20" bar on it. It's almost scary how fast it will cut now.:greenchainsaw:

Congrats on the new saw.

T


----------



## KingArbor (Dec 11, 2009)

Thats a great saw. We actually have a huge assortment of STIHL saws at my company, but here in NJ the 46 can take care of most any tree growing in these parts. Nice buy, whatch for that kick back!


----------



## des170stihl (Jan 9, 2010)

*Great Choice*

I can,t run those Big saws anymore but my son got a 461 and he loves it. You won,t wear that one out 5 or 6 years. Nice Choice. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## oscar4883 (Jan 9, 2010)

Nice saw. Seems like you did well price wise also.


----------



## josh1981 (Jan 9, 2010)

to the OP how do you like the saw? I allmost got one, but decided to save a few pennies. Got 361 instead and I dont regret getting it. Just sometimes wonder how I would like 460.


----------



## HitchC&L (Jan 9, 2010)

I love the saw. It was a bit heavy at first, and I wasnt comfortable lumping it all around the woods, I stayed with my smaller saw for quite some time.

Now I have gotten used to it and I can carry it around all day, and dont even bother with the little saw. Its easier to make a controlled cut with all that much power, no bogging, just makes everything quicker and easier.

Eventually Im going to look into a 32-36 inch bar but I dont need it quite yet


----------



## josh1981 (Jan 10, 2010)

HitchC&L said:


> I love the saw. It was a bit heavy at first, and I wasnt comfortable lumping it all around the woods, I stayed with my smaller saw for quite some time.
> 
> Now I have gotten used to it and I can carry it around all day, and dont even bother with the little saw. Its easier to make a controlled cut with all that much power, no bogging, just makes everything quicker and easier.
> 
> Eventually Im going to look into a 32-36 inch bar but I dont need it quite yet



Nice. Good to hear.


----------



## porsche965 (Jan 10, 2010)

Big saws, short bars = FUN!

Always be careful....


----------



## soggyboots (Jan 10, 2010)

HitchC&L said:


> Were cutting a new tractor road on the farm to a spot that were going to build a cabin. Were also clearing a few acres for more field space.
> 
> Our 210 is probably about 5 or 6 years old now, and at the time we bought it, it was all we needed, the plans were just cutting brush and small trees to manage the property.
> 
> ...



That is a good deal on the 460 considering I saw a 362 on Friday with a 20in. bar, original price $689 on sale for $629. Have fun tomorrow, you definitely have to take it out, just to make sure it's safe for your ol' man to use right


----------



## josh1981 (Jan 10, 2010)

porsche965 said:


> Big saws, short bars = FUN!
> 
> Always be careful....



361 with 20 inch stihl rsc chain is fun. I did firewood cuttin today


----------

